# Necesito un filtro de red?



## samu (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola a todos,

En primer lugar dar las gracias y pedir perdón si este tema ya se ha tratado. He estado buscando en el foro y he encontrado cosas parecidas pero lo que necesito saber es diferente.

Os cuento uno de mis problemas (los otros son para foros sentimentales):

Tengo un circuito bastante preciso que está alimentado a través del típico circuito transformador-puente-condensador-regulador 78xx- condensador. En principio todo funciona bien, pero el problema es que al enchufar la lavadora el circuito empieza a fallar.
Creo que lo que debería poner antes del transformador se llama filtro de red pero no se muy bien de qué estamos hablando. Imagino que se trata de un dispositivo capaz de eliminar los picos de la "lavadora" de la alimentación de mi dispositivo.
También tengo una duda y es que no se para que sirven las ferritas.
No pido circuitos (de eso hay en otros hilos), más bien me gustaría que alguien me explicase un poco cómo funciona esto y si resolverá mi problema.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 16, 2008)

hola samu yo al igual q vos pienso q lo q necesitas es un filtro de red q te limpie la suciedad q meten otros equipos en tu red electrica el filtro en si es muy facil de hacer , los traen muchas fuentes conmutadas de pc,

el circuito consta de unos capacitores de 100nanos despues en serie uan bobinita con nucleo de ferrita y otro capacitor de 100 nanos despues de la bobina y duigamos q es un filtro PI, algunas en al entrada del filtro llevan un varistor ( es un resistor dependiente del voltage) cuando el voltaje en sus patas se pasa del establecido del componente el exceso lo drena a masa. tambien se le puede agregar una resistencia q va de fase a neutro y tambien un capacitor de un micro. 

bueno aca te dejo una pajina donde se explica el filtro y tenes el circuito

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/filtrored/filtro_red.html

saludos . . .


----------



## samu (Jul 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias!

Es increible que gente que no te conoce de nada, pueda gastar su tiempo en enseñar a otras personas aun sabiendo que no recibirán nada a cambio. 

Ahora voy a despedazar una fuente de PC y a ver si consigo solucionar el problema. Muchas gracias por todo, ya informaciónrmaré de los resultados.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 17, 2008)

bueno tambien podes poner muchos filtros de esos en cascada , pues no son mas q filtros pasabajos con un condensador a masa y una bobina de paso.

aca tenes mas información sobre filtros de red EMI

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/diseno-filtro-emi-emc-11247/

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 17, 2008)

El circuito alimenta una lavadora? cuanto consume? cuanta impedancia tiene el motor? podrias mandar los valores de componentes del circuito?
Además nosotros (por lo menos yo) ayudo a los demás de este foro porque:
1º: Me da satisfacción saber que alguien logró o arregló algo electro-electrónico con mi ayuda.
2º: Si ayudo me ayudan.
3º: Esto es una comunidad.
4º Alguna otra que no recuerdo.
Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 20, 2008)

Hombre!
Un arranque de un motor no puede hacer lo que describes (lo sentimental lo dejamos para otros)

Por muy preciso que sea no beberia fallar si la funte es estable y la tienes bien diseñada.
meter fitros te puede solucionar el problema pero reparar con chapucillas otra chapucilla puede se una chapuza más grande.
postea tu fuente y así veremos que filtro te hace o no falta.

Tu mismo.
Saludos


----------



## samu (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola de nuevo,

Antes de nada contar que el circuito no tiene nada que ver con la lavadora, se trata de un sistema que salta si la señal de un sensor electromagnético supera un umbral.


El circuito de alimentación, es el típico que lleva un transformador 220-24V un condensador de 100nF antes del puente rectificador, condensador de 1000u a la salida del puente, otro de 10nF pegado al 7824 y a la salida del 7824 un condensador de 1000u para estabilizar la tensión.

Supongo que el problema son las caidas de tensión en la red a la activación de los motores o el ruido introducido por estos. 

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 4, 2009)

Samu si todavia quieres un filtro de red, aca va uno.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-ruido-red-electrica-12927/#post206644

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------

